# She Said YES!!!!



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

hey everyone! exciting news!! - The love of my life, my girlfriend of 4 years, the beautiful girl in my avatar picture, *SAID YES TO MY MARRIAGE PROPOSAL!!!! *       

now if i can get her into woodworking like me!! (doubt it)


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Congradulations. Good looking gal.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Congratulation you have very good taste.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations! I remember when Jenn said yes to my proposal, the world definitely changes. I hope you and her are very happy together!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw …. I am all choked up. That is just wonderful.
May you both enjoy all the wonderful joy of being a couple.

Steve


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey dak,
It's about time you popped the question.. 4 years…..what have you been waiting on? lol.
Congratulations, bud….I hope you two have a happy life together…..If you can make it as long as me and mine (34 years), have, you'll be ok…..lol. When's the big day set for? Keep us posted….... Rick.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Luck and congratulations.


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey Doug Congratulations! Pretty girl why did you wait 4 years? My wife & I wish you both a very happy life together.
Thanks for sharing it with your friends here at LJ's don't forget to post the wedding photo's
Best wishes
Trevor & Anne


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you! 
Enjoy every minute of your life together.
This means we're all invited to the wedding right???


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

congratulations seems to me you geting the best deal there ….LOL
but do tosse those cap´s and find a real hat if you want to wear one…... you look better with out 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

Wishing many years of happiness to both of you.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Congratulations are in order. 
But, how you going to tear yourself away from anyone that beautiful to go work in an old wood shop?


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Be careful what you wish for….........JUST KIDDING!!!!

Will have been married 36 years, this June. Mimi is the best thing that's ever happened to me.

Lew


----------



## againstthegrain (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats! As I celebrate 25 years this weekend, I am reminded that a good wife is way more valuable and precious then anything else this world can offer. Congrats again!!


----------



## Dandog (Oct 21, 2010)

Good catch bro .Congrads. Hey I wouldn't want to hear "honey hurry up I want to use the table-saw "Teach her the joys of sanding .


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

what good and wonderful times for you both

the best in all you do together always

(you might start her out slowly
let her sweep some sawdust
from time to time)

of course some of her own tools
always helps too


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Congratulations! If she is anywhere near as smart and nice as she is cute!!!_ What in heck is she doing with you?


> ?


LOL
Best of wishes for your life together!


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats!! That is really great news!
If you really want her in the shop, try wooden jewelry.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Congrats & best wishes!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations, Doug. That is one pretty girl you are marrying!
Best of luck to you both. What can I make you for a wedding gift?
Make yourself a pot of money and build a "killer" barn for a wood shop and put in a living quarters!!


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Well done man! COngrats.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Many happy years together. Maybe someone on this site could turn you a wooden ring.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Congratulaions!
Are the invites going to be made of wood?
I see you wearing a Mets cap, are you a fan? If so, Have you been to Citifield yet (I'm hoping to get there this next season)?
Any way, remember to treat her right and she will treat you well.


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you…Best wishes!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Let me add my congratulations as well. You both make a great looking couple and I wish you nothing but the best.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations! Wish you all the Best!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats may your marriage be a happy one and last forever.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I thought you were already married. 

Let me put it this way: She definitely *looks* like a keeper, and if she's put up with your woodworking this long, she certainly *is* a keeper.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mahadevwood (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

Congra you two

GL Welcome back


----------



## Bovine (Apr 15, 2009)

Congratulations! Looks like you found yourself a wonderful girl. I hope you two have many many years growing old together. As long as she doesn't mind you going out into the shop, that's ok that she doesn't woodwork. 

Congratulations again!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks everyone!! sorry i havent been on here to respond to everyone! But i am a very lucky man, and i'm touched to receive all the congratulations from you guys!! you guys are the best!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

to Jim and Dock. if your offering…... I would definitely take a wooden ring for myself - i've actually always wanted one, but dont have the skills to do it, and maybe a wooden bracelet for her! haha….


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I wish you love and happiness forever and ever.


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! Hope your lives are filled with love and joy forever…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

me too!! ;-))


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Yupper! Have her talk to my wife "MickeyD". I have to wait for my turn in the shop…


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

My condolences to her and congrats to you. :~0 No really a great day for the both of you and best wishes in your journey together.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations!

wish you the best life has to offer.


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

Congratulations. I wish you both the best together.


----------



## ianlee74 (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats! I gotta wonder though… With a hottie like that around why are you spending any time in your shop!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations to you both. Be happy and remember it's give and take. I am very happy for you.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats! Do we get the proposal story? You guys are gonna make some good lookin' kids!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats to you both. Good luck in your future/s. My advice: ALWAYS kiss each other good nite.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Congratulations to the both of you. God Bless.


----------



## Brrman (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats, man!


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

I will add my congratulations.

However I do hope that in your desire to "get her into wood working" she also has an opportunity to get you involved in something she holds dear.

Life, especially a close relationship like marriage, is a two way street.


----------



## TheBossQ (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats!

What's up with the Dodgers jersey and the Mets hat??? I can be a Dodgers fan again now that Manny "Me-Me-Me" is gone.

I can't get my wife into woodworking either. First time I got her to try to use the SCMS, she turned it on and turned it right back off. It scared her 

When they are of age to start in the shop, get to the kids before she does! (cart before the horse, I know).


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats to both of you. Have a great life!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Well! Forward, Fearlessly, into the Future! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

You make a good looking couple, well at least she does. LOL Congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

TheBoss - i am a Dodger's fan. We were having a "jersey party" that night. Everyone who came to the party had to wear a jersey of some kind. I stepped it up a notch and tried to wear as much sports stuff as i could. I agree with yhou - i am SOOO glad Manny is gone. I really didnt like him (even though hes pretty good)


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations to you both! May you continue to enjoy each other's company and love each other each and every day.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your new, yes dear ! . Best wishes and all the best, May the Lord bless you both with many years together.


----------



## Jerrymaxx (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Congrats !!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I wish you both a lifetime of happiness, peace, contentment, and friendship.

And … though you didn't ask <grin> ... a willingness to put your partner's needs first, and a genuine ability to compromise (and sincerely apologize, when it's indicated) ... will get you through darned near anything.

DAMHIKT 

Congrats !!!!!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations to you both - wish you both many years of happiness together. Now get to work, you have a whole bunch of furniture to make for your new home --

Congratulations again


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats Bro …. being that i got married just under a year ago i offer a few words of advice .. you cannot build everything required for a wedding, walnut saw dust does not taste as good on a cake as you would think, you will set a wedding budget and it will be shredded in under 3 weeks, invitations are important, doing a seating chart sucks, and just when you think everything is done …. someone will screw somethin up and you will do some things twice.

In all honesty, cherish that day, its gonna go by so fast you wont even have time to catch a buzz .. and most importatnly choose a honeymoon that you will never forget (or have the money to go back to again).

Best of luck to you and your bride to be!


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulations Doug, you are one lucky man!

I wish you all the best in your future life together, treat each other well and cherish each moment of the day!

Keep us all updated with pics as well. You are a great looking couple!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

The two of you make a nice looking couple. Just remember - "understanding" is the key to staying happy. Good luck.
- JJ


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations and best wishes! You might check and see if WoodCraft has a bridal registry….might as well get something besides a crockpot!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats, and best wishes…BC


----------



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

Congratulations to the both of you, that is great news! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Mpounders! GOOD IDEA!!! haha…. I will definitely check into that


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Two things to think about, which, after 4 years you probably already know.

1.) If she is not happy, nobody is. What you think is not important at this time and you will not win.

2.) Your family is the most important thing that you will ever have, it is precious, always treat it as such.

After 33 years, and almost loosing this a few times, this is what I have learned.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

congrats


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats…all the best for your new lives together.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

congrats to both of you!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## BobBonham (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

best wishes


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I wish a life time of happiness for ya'll.


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

Congrats to you both.

Like others said, enjoy the process of getting ready but don't sweat the details (most people will never notice) and try to enjoy the day….it goes by fast!

P.S. Your fiancee makes me realize that Culpepper did a horrible job representing the #11 Vikings Jersey. A cute blonde in a cowboy hat doing a shot…now that's representing!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations to you both. Nothing wrong with taking time to be sure that this is right for the both of you. May you have many years of happyness together.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Congratulations. Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll toast to that. Congratulations and very best wishes


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Hey Dak! Congratulations all the way from Africa!


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

The first of many great days I hope. Congrats!!


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm happy for you guys, best of luck.


----------



## mwilkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats and best of luck. You can look forward to many happy years.


----------



## AZMac (Jan 10, 2011)

Very cool, congratulations to both of you.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome.. Congrats!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Doing the happy dance here for you both… wonderful news…


----------



## silverdog (Feb 9, 2011)

congrats, and let the adventure begin!!


----------



## Sheesham (Mar 9, 2011)

Grats!


----------



## thughes37 (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats on the engagement! I wish the two of you many years of happiness and love!


----------



## LeeGladman (Jan 11, 2011)

Congratulations and best wishes to you both!


----------



## idigjars (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations to you two. Paul


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Congratulation to both of you.
I wish you all the best in your life to share.
Best thoughts from my heart,
Mads


----------



## RockyBlue (Jan 10, 2011)

Way to go man, she definitely looks like a keeper. Does she know she will be a shop widow or will you spend a little time with her? My wife is very understanding, as long as some of the projects are for our home!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I think I might be forced to spend a little time with her!  haha. The shop (when I get one) will be a nice little time away! I've often thought about getting her more interested in woodworking so we can do it together, but the more I think about it, my shop will be MY place. MY place to get away from it all, etc, etc.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Congratulations. My bride and I have been married 43 years. I wanted to give you the secret to a long successful marriage. "both of you need to think you married above yourselves and neither of you ever find out any difference."


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations, to you both, I hope you have a long and happy relationship.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !!*

May you both have a long wonderful life together!

You are a very nice couple!

Enjoy & Take care…

God Bless you both…


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey August. I think maybe we were both having a bad day that day. Dont really like drama, and I'm sorry for the disagreement we had! Hope all is well. Thanks for the congrats!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah….I keep her drunk 24/7 so those beer goggles are always activated!!!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats to you !!!!!!! But the Vikings? LOL best of luck! Been married 18 years so far and its been great! Hows school going?


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to you both!!


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations.

Be sure to let her know that love is woodwork tools on the wedding register! (tongue firmly in cheek as I say that)


----------



## terry603 (Jun 4, 2010)

congrats,all the best for both of you


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I had my 48 Anniversary 1 week ago. So congratulations.

But, being able to go out and do your own woodworking is also a plus.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks guys! Ken - school is going really great! Its moving along! Seems like I just started, but I'm almost half way through already! Time flies when you're having "fun"  

Tottles - I already told her I'm going to a woodworking store for our registry. She just rolled her eyes  Not sure if that was a good thing or bad thing - haha


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

You originally posted this 158 days ago. What gives?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

good question. Someone posted on it yesterday, so it became active again.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations to you both! All the best to you! 

Sheila


----------



## Riick (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, I too thought this looked familiar. I haven't seen this old of a post pop up again like that. Weird. Only natural to wonder what gives, I say. It was just a question.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

congrats…whens the wedding?

when my wife and i were doing our registry last year i tried to convince her that we needed to register at sears hoping i could sneak a few things on my registry…she decided bed bath and beyond made more sense

i guess that is just how it goes


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

the wedding is in June of 2012! Sears is a good idea!!


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

*Congradulations,* May you have many happy years together.


----------



## huntter2022 (Mar 29, 2011)

Congratulation ! Buy her a scroll-saw she will love it.

May the two of you join together for many years together


----------



## shakeyhands (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's a bit of advice for you although uou didn't ask for it---some people say that marriage is a 50-50 proposition. Let me tell you that this is NOT the case but rather it is a 100-0 situation--for both of you! May God's blessings be on you. (From one who has been married 57 years) Richard


----------



## TimK43 (May 29, 2011)

Congrats man!!! You guys are a great looking couple!!! I wish the best for both of you guys!!!!


----------

